# connect oil to solid fuel heating



## prf (28 Aug 2009)

Can someone point me in the right direction?I have had a stanley erin stove replace my old back boiler.The cylinder was also changed to a new duel coil indirect, also the circulating pump for the solid fuel.When the stove is lit at first, there is no circulation in the coil to the cylinder,the pipe stat has to be turned down to 40 degrees to bring in the pump to prevent the water boiling in the stove.The system is making a lot of noise before the pump cuts in,there is a "pressure release" valve on the flow pipe to the coil that i have operated several times and this lets out steam and water.I feel that the stove has not been properly plumbed,and am having trouble getting "plumber"to correct this.I think that there should be a circuit for the water to flow to heat the cold water in the cylinder before the pump supplies heat to the rads?.The cylinder replaced an old one that was not insulated,it is positioned higher than the stove.
Can someone please put up a diagram of how these two systems should be linked up.

thanks in advance


----------



## DavyJones (28 Aug 2009)

I'll try and find you a drawing, in the mean time look at this thread and do a search on others, there are plenty here.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=94202&highlight=dual+coil+cylinder


----------



## prf (31 Aug 2009)

Davy,thanks for quick reply.Read your post no 7 in thread,but to clarify things a bit further_the 1 inch pipe from the stove feed to the cylinder is falling gradually from horizontal for the first 12 inches approx in the space behind the stove and then rises vertically for 4 inches before it continues on a gradual rise to the top pipe of coil.The pipe stat is mounted on this pipe just at the coil.There is a pressure release valve also on this pipe. Total distance from stove to cylinder is approx 3 feet.The return pipe from stove is also falling gradually for approx 12 inches and then falls 4 inches before it rises to the bottom pipe of the cylinder coil.The new circulating pump and a new non return valve are on this pipe.There is definitely no water circulation in this loop before the pump cuts in to send water to the rads.One of my concerns is that if the pump was out of action ,due to power failure the boiling water has no where to go ?Should both these pipes rise gradually over the entire distance to the coil.?I think this loop is air locked and I cannot free it using the release valve.The pipes from the oil burner were not touched by this plumber but there is a motorized valve at the oil flow pipe next to the circulating pump for oil.The oil system is working ok,but the pipe stat on the stove flow needs to be increased to prevent the stove pump also cutting in ,otherwise the 2 pumps are pumping when the oil is switched on.The distance from the oil burner to the cylinder is approx 30 feet. I also think that the flow from the stove is connected to the return of the oil coil and vice verse?This to me seems not to be as your description.I get the feeling this fellow has made a right botch of this job,and does not want to fix it.Thanks again.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Aug 2009)

OK, the Flow seems to be correct. The return, I have questions about.Is the pump and NRV on the return to the stove or are they on a pipe tee'd of it? This loop between stove and cylinder must be clear of valves.

Have you tried opening connections at top of flow pipe where it meets cylinder. Is an expansion pipe connected to flow pipe, you should have a 1" x 1" x 3/4" tee where stove line meets cylinder. The 1" part of the tee connecting stove line to cylinder with the 3/4" side being used as a expansion to small tank in attic.

On the return you should have a 1" x 1/2" tee, this is the cold feed from tank in small attic.


----------



## prf (31 Aug 2009)

Davy,the pipes as you describe are correct,but there is a stop cock(red wheel) on the return as it comes off the cylinder coil.this is completely open.also on this pipe(return)the circpump and then the non return valve on the stove side of pump.
thanks again.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Aug 2009)

Valve should not be there. This is used to balance system on fully pumped systems and should not be used on gravity systems.

How is the stove connected to rads?


----------



## prf (31 Aug 2009)

The stove flow has a 3/4 tee to rad flow with a 3/4 tee to what is the bottom pipe on the other coil of cylinder,there is a valve on this with no wheel .The stove return is teed (3/4)to rad return, again with a valve and no wheel.This is connected to the top connection of the other coil (oil).The pipe work to this coil is all in 3/4 copper,except where it meets the 1 inch pipes to the oil burner.There are 2 separate 3/4 expansions to the small tank in attic,one from the top pipe of each coil.


----------



## DavyJones (31 Aug 2009)

Your are saying, both coils are connected?


I would appear your systems has been wrongly piped as you suspected. I have been looking for a suitable drawing but can't find one. I try and do one and forward it to you.


----------



## prf (1 Sep 2009)

yes,Davy,both coils are connected ,but the flow and returns are not connected to the flow and returns,they are crossed.Do I need to be worried about the level of the pipes coming from the stove to the cylinder as outlined in post 3 above.
Again,thanks for your help.


----------



## DavyJones (1 Sep 2009)

The rises seem ok. 

It is piped wrong though and should be addressed. Is there an easy way to connect inot rad system in hotpress besides tapping into primary circuit of oil boiler?


----------



## prf (13 Sep 2009)

davy,i cannot get any good of this plumber,I have had another plumber look at the job and he confirms your thoughts about it being piped wrong.he will correct it next week.The original plumber is in for a surprise as he will be chased through the small claims court for the cost of putting it right.Its good to see that there are some decent people still in ireland.thanks for all your help with this.


----------

